

HackerNews London Meetup: One Year On - coderholic
http://www.coderholic.com/hacker-news-london-meetup-a-year-on/

======
coderholic
If anybody has any feedback or suggestions on the format of the meetup we're
all ears!

Also get in touch if you'd like to speak at one of the future events.

------
brackin
Congrats guys, heard lots about this. I will hopefully be able too attend the
next HN London event.

